# Eva Longoria With Her Maltese



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I thought this was a really cute picture of Eva Longoria with her Maltese, Jinxy. 

Eva & Jinxy


Here is the pic..


[attachment=34604:eva_longoria.jpg]


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

That was cute!
and I can't wait until there are new episodes of Desperate Housewives!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Cute pup! And Eva is so pretty.


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

I ACTUALLY MET EVA!!!!!!!!! She said my smile is PRETTYYYY!!!!!!! I worked at a movie theater here in San Antonio, and the spurs players go to that theater... and it so happend i sold them a tcket!!!! awwww Jinxy is a cute name!  :smheat:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Took me a bit to find it. :HistericalSmiley: But cute picture!!! :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Really good picture of both


----------

